# Anyone who has used Tramadol as an antidepressant/anti-anxiety med?



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

What was your dose? Did you get it prescribed by your psych?

Thanks


----------



## SeanMcAndrew (Dec 22, 2011)

It is unlikely you will get an opiate prescribed as an anti-depressant. From what I've read, the anti-depressant effects of Tramadol are more of a side effect to the pain killing, not the other way around.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yes it's definitely unlikely. Although it really does work well in that regard.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Tramadol would be the perfect med for any mental illness.
Your not gunna get it prescribed at all though, even for pain.
Plus even if you did you would get addicted. It basically combines 3 addictive drugs. SRA's, Opoids and NMDA antagonists.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I am on it now for pain after surgery in Oktober 

Perhaps I'll just have to keep telling I'm in a lot of pain  (which I am now but...)


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on tramadol for about 6 months due to pain, but didn't feel any great anti-depressant properties, I was on 150mg a day (3x 50mg). It did helP me sleep though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont recall it doing much for anxiety or depression, even @ 200mg of the 24hr acting Tramadol called Ralivia.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

Inshallah said:


> I am on it now for pain after surgery in Oktober
> 
> Perhaps I'll just have to keep telling I'm in a lot of pain  (which I am now but...)


you will build tolerance thus the anti-depressive effect will be the first to go....then withdrawal will be a nice nightmare....oh yes and it could also kill your libido while its at it....

i do use it cautiously as a "reserve weapon" when needed only and not more than 2 times a week or so.....i do it for situations where I know I will need the extra boost....works well and it doesnt lose efficacy


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had It for 8 months. My doctor prescribed it for depression. But depression came back after 3 weeks. It worked great for my fatigue.

I read about the withdrawal symptoms. But strange enough I didn't felt any withdrawal. Only the extreme tiredness came back.


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

never tried it..the first time i did,is for curiousity sake only..even a capsule of tramal gets me so dizzy,feels like spinning around, and sleepy..


----------



## em559 (Jan 9, 2012)

It helps me a lot with anxiety and depression. It makes me feel careless and happy, but it also makes me feel really drowsy (not really a problem to me). I take up to 4 x 50 MG. When I haven't taken it in a while, I feel it with just 2 x 50 MG.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried it for two months taking 400 mg daily. Felt absolutely nothing.

I checked if I might feel something with a single large dose. Went up to 800 mg (16 pills) in a dose and still nothing.

It sucks. I'm not sure it even does anything for pain. No withdrawal though.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

most evil med I've ever had to take (for pain not anti-d./sa), I had a negative experience from them so all I can suggest is avoid them at all cost if possible.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I had such option.


----------



## masm (Nov 20, 2011)

I love tramadol. I got a prescription for it for back pain after being in a car accident a few years ago. It's like a mild stimulant and a mild opiate combined. It doesn't have "opiod-like" effects for everyone though, and the withdrawal is hell.


----------



## johnwelshmorris (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi guys iv been searching google for this and found this thread.

Well im 19 now and as far back as i can remember iv been unhappy,after my brother killed himself when i was 12 that hit me hard to.
a couple of years later my mum was prescribed tramadol for her rheumatoid arthritis,so one day im in a bit of pain and depressed and she offers me 2 of these pills.
to cut a long story short im here 5 years later on a 4 a day addiction my mum left my father and her home to move in with her bit on the side.but i still get a high feeling from tramadol so im more relaxed about everything.im get my dosage from my dad who gets them prescribed also but doesn`t use them so gives them to me instead.
i no longer feel Social Anxiety when i take them,it feels like a warm happy feeling where i just want to love everyone.now i know i say "addiction" but it`s more that when i dont take them i feel depressed and withdrawn from the rest of the world i wouldn`t write this out if i never took 2 this morning.i`ve been boxing for 3 years now and could never miss a session without taking 2 before going and recently turned to my road running which tramadol mixed with the runners high is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was prescribed this earlier this year after a hernia operation and have found it to work wonders for my anxiety and depression. Last night I was feeling tensed up and unable to sleep after a particularly miserable day at work - I popped a couple of these and not only was I asleep in no time, I woke up this morning with a nice, warm fuzzy feeling with next to no tension/anxiety. I try not to rely on them too much though, but man - life would be so much easier to cope with if I could feel like this all the time.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I smuggled tramadol into my country, spent some time in jail due to that. Was extremely addictive for me. Abused it for 3 years, And yeah, it does help for anxiety, SAD. But tolerance grows fast as hell.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ChopSuey said:


> I smuggled tramadol into my country, spent some time in jail due to that. *Was extremely addictive for me.* Abused it for 3 years, And yeah, it does help for anxiety, SAD. But tolerance grows fast as hell.


That's certainly not been my mother's experience. Before her knee replacement in late 2004/early 2005 she used methadone & OxyContin along with tramadol (Ultram) to control the pain. After her new knee healed up she only needed tramadol to control the pain. She's been on tramadol continuously for the last 12 years or so with no dosage escalation as you'd expect with an addictive substance. She loves tramadol: it works and does so without any side effects. All these years later and most days she's still using less than the 6 pills she's prescribed per day. For her it's the perfect pain killer. At least when the pain isn't bad enough to call for a real opioid.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

does anyone have luck with it for anxiety?


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

Me, look at drugs.com and tramadol has the highest rating for anxiety over 9.


----------

